# Getting started with Kitless



## Califo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, been reading a ton on making my own kitless and realize that a chuck is a must for the process.  My question to you is: Can i make a kitless with a Jaw chuck or should I get a collet chuck.  from what I read a collet chuck is an essential tool for the kitless process but at the same time, if I can make a kitless with a jaw chuck and utilize it for bowls and other purposes, the better.  

your thought are appreciated.  Just trying to do more with less.

Thanks


----------



## farmer (Feb 19, 2017)

*Equipment*



Califo said:


> Hi everyone, been reading a ton on making my own kitless and realize that a chuck is a must for the process.  My question to you is: Can i make a kitless with a Jaw chuck or should I get a collet chuck.  from what I read a collet chuck is an essential tool for the kitless process but at the same time, if I can make a kitless with a jaw chuck and utilize it for bowls and other purposes, the better.
> 
> your thought are appreciated.  Just trying to do more with less.
> 
> Thanks




If you plan on making kit less pens you might consider buying a metal lathe.


----------



## RobS (Feb 19, 2017)

Beal cr32 collet chuck with collets bought on Amazon.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2017)

Much more accuracy with a collet chuck. I learned long time ago that you never tell anyone they can not do something because I know myself i will go out of my way to prove you wrong. But in this case a collet chuck is the way to go and yes a wood lathe can be used. Plenty of examples here on the site. Good luck and look forward to seeing what you come up with. 

Just a note many people start by doing closed end pens or just eliminating a part or 2. maybe want to start slow.


----------



## Califo (Feb 20, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Much more accuracy with a collet chuck. I learned long time ago that you never tell anyone they can not do something because I know myself i will go out of my way to prove you wrong. But in this case a collet chuck is the way to go and yes a wood lathe can be used. Plenty of examples here on the site. Good luck and look forward to seeing what you come up with.
> 
> Just a note many people start by doing closed end pens or just eliminating a part or 2. maybe want to start slow.



Thank you for the encouragement. I expect to make many mistakes but that's all part of the fun. Maybe it's why I make it a hobby of pen turning and not a living.  I look forward to posting my first creation, Good or Bad. Thanks all.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 20, 2017)

Quite a few folks make many kitless pens using only a wood lathe. I suggest following jttheclockman's advice on starting with a closed end pen. I was in your shoes not so long ago: chucks are expensive. Watch eBay for a Beall collet chuck, then buy a set of metric collets (I just picked up a set of 2-20mm for around $50). You'll then need taps, dies and a toolholder. Definitely practice with the collet chuck...a lot! Don't pull a Clark, and start trying things out with a rod of vintage ebonite.
Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Feb 20, 2017)

I use a 3" 3 jaw chuck made for metal lathes for kitless pen making.  Works fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pierre--- (Feb 20, 2017)

To make a kitless : 
You will have to find a nib and learn to make a section around it, realize the first one is not good, make anoth...
You will have to learn to make a closed end barrel and cap, realize your method is so so, make anot...
You will have to make a good drawing with OD, ID, lengths, depths  and all, try it, realize it is not good, make another one, try it,realize it is better but not yet good, make ano...
You will have to work on the design to make an elegant pen, try it, realize it is not as good as you wish, try to refine it, make it, realiz... 
You will have to learn to thread and make five males and females before making the first decent one.
And I am not speaking of inserting a clip, making the cap postable, learning to deal with resins, and 10 others things. 

All that is very possible with a wood lathe, a long jaws mandrel and single start taps. 

THEN you may consider buying a collet chuck (a must) or even buying a metal lathe to get a teeny tiny little bit of better accuracy. 

You can also spend a lot of $$$ before learning anything, it is very comforting. It is the same as offering a 400$ pen to your 6 year old child who is learning to write. Better offering it when he can write, in my opinion.


----------

